# [H] Metal Necron Wraiths and Metal Necron Tomb Spyders [W] £££'s (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I have 6 of the old Necron Wraiths, complete, built and painted, I also have 3 of the old metal Necron Tomb Spyders, complete built and undercoated 1 has 2 plasma projectors to represent the twin linked plasma projectors in the new codex but I do have the original claw arm, just wondering if there is any interest, PM me with questions and offers


----------

